# Lure Coursing?



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anybody do this with their poodle? I am interested in doing it with Coraline, she would be very good at it, but I'm having trouble finding places in the area to do it (lily cd re, do you know of any place?). I was just curious to see if anyone else had tried it


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Cavon would know something of Lure Coursing. Her dogs have Aptitude Certificates in the sport. Not being sighthounds, Poodles can't earn titles, but are mostly welcome to participate. 

But just to whet everybody's appetite for the sport, here's a video posted many moons ago by Winnow. Enjoy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIzTikCFPC4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Look up Big Apple Sighthound Association. I think they have a FB group. I am not sure how active they are these days. Also my two cents that you can ignore, I don't do flyball or lure coursing partly because of concerns about injuries, but also more importantly because neither of them does much to promote the bond you have with your dog. In flyball they get sent running away from you like a lunatic surrounded by other crazy barking dogs. In lure coursing they run away from you in a huge field chasing a plastic bag on a rope like a maniac.


----------



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you! Yes I have taken that into consideration. What I'm really looking for is experience for myself. I want to do Rally and Agility with her, but money has become an issue. Until it isn't, I want to find activities to do with her that also satisfy my own curiosity and desire to gain as much experience as possible as a trainer. Right now we are working on her CGC, which is going very well. I have at least half a year to do anything strenuous with her so I'm just looking around to see what she might like to do


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will PM you with some ideas of budget conscious things you can do with her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just watched a video on YouTube called "How to teach the Basics of Treibball" and it looks like loads of fun too ...it is something you can play with your dog in your own yard.....it doesn't look too difficult to teach either! A kids ball and a kids practice soccer net would work for this I think ! Kidda like playing 'doggie soccer' Hahaha!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

TStrainer said:


> I want to do Rally and Agility with her, but money has become an issue.


Not surprised... get a Poodle and sometimes money becomes an issue.

But check online for Rally instructions, signs, probably even video examples. Rally moves are something you can rehearse in your own back yard... or even your living room. 

Good luck with your CGN.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

One luring group in our area did a fund raiser and invited all kinds of dog clubs to participate in runs. When we got there, all their dogs were muzzled, although they still made strangled shrieks. The event was all prepaid. The sponsors, then proceeded to kick people out for having dogs that barked! Of course there were no refunds. I stuck around and watched for about two hours... my poodle was bored with the whole thing. Participants were furious and I can tell you that I have had no interest in luring since.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone who has shaved a standard poodle completely will tell you. They look exactly like a greyhound even to the hang of the tail (if its not docked) Poodles are sight hounds and behave as such. My brother in Law R.I.P. trained greyhounds for racing. His wife had a spoodle puppy he was required to train. His time was short and he trained it with the hounds. The spoodle was disappointed he was not allowed to race with his "siblings". The greyhound people would not allow him to race. By popular demand of the spectators he was allowed to run in a maiden race but could not place or be in the betting. He won!! It was his attitude. All or nothing. He stood 28in and was over 70lbs. He trained with the greyhounds until he tragically died from torsion bloat at 5 y/o. My BinL said he would have been competitive if shaved and allowed to.
Eric 
Eric


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I will PM you with some ideas of budget conscious things you can do with her.


This PM stuff is getting a little out of hand. Feel free to share your ideas with all of us... other members would certainly want to know. Why keep it a secret? This is an open forum except for all of you who are going behind our back. If I've got anything to say to another member, I say it straight out in public. 

PS: I've only picked this post... possibly legitimate... as an example. I don't believe you're the worst offender... or even offensive. But seeing a comment, and immediately flying into PMs, is an action I suspect is repeating itself in here.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> This PM stuff is getting a little out of hand. Feel free to share your ideas with all of us... other members would certainly want to know. Why keep it a secret? This is an open forum except for all of you who are going behind our back. If I've got anything to say to another member, I say it straight out in public.
> 
> PS: I've only picked this post... possibly legitimate... as an example. I don't believe you're the worst offender... or even offensive. But seeing a comment, and immediately flying into PMs, is an action I suspect is repeating itself in here.


I gave the OP links to training clubs that are specific to our geographic locale. I didn't think any of that would be of interest to any of you unless you are planning to move to Long Island.

Since you are so concerned to know what dark secrets I was hiding, I told her about the Nassau Dog Training Club and Suffolk Obedience Training Club. Public enough for you, eh? Let's not turn this into a tit for tat though. We've had enough of that recently.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It only becomes tit-for-tat when you DON'T READ what I've said. I don't think you're going behind people's back with deep dark secrets. But others are... 

But it's good that you've shared those contacts with any other members or lurkers that may be from that specific geographic locale.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been thinking about lure coursing with Maizie too. I can't think of anything more fun--on par with barn hunt and agility


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Years ago I had some correspondence on Lure Coursing with the coordinator in the Toronto area. If anybody's interested she is Adrienne Osfolk. And here was her answer to me. aosfolk/at/gmail.com is a good place to contact her. 

Hi Frank,
Lure coursing is a fun and exciting sport for sighthounds
our club, OLCA run CKC trials that CKC recognized dogs may participate in.
We also run practices on the Saturday after the trial that are open to all breeds. Practices cost $5 and will run weather and equipment permitting.
Practices are usually the best way to see if your dog is interested and learn how to get started.
Come out to any of our trials and put your name on the practice list.
Thanks!
Adrienne


----------



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> This PM stuff is getting a little out of hand. Feel free to share your ideas with all of us... other members would certainly want to know. Why keep it a secret? This is an open forum except for all of you who are going behind our back. If I've got anything to say to another member, I say it straight out in public.
> 
> PS: I've only picked this post... possibly legitimate... as an example. I don't believe you're the worst offender... or even offensive. But seeing a comment, and immediately flying into PMs, is an action I suspect is repeating itself in here.


We live in the same area that's why she wanted to PM, she was giving me local suggestions.

Edit: my page didn't refresh. Thanks Catherine


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

My older mix is involved in performance sports now that tap into her breeds' instincts . . barn hunt, scentwork. She's entered into the LC test next month and I can't wait to watch her run. Seeing her flush a rabbit and then be limited by the length of my leash gives a hint of the fun that she will have chasing a plastic bag across a field. I don't think that it is any more physically dangerous than agility or, for that matter, chasing wildlife through my yard. I hope that she won't blow a knee out chasing squirrels as my last dog did, but you never know.

She spent years in obedience, rally, and is still playing at agility. But I love watching her do what she was bred for.

My spoo is too young for LC, and he doesn't seem as prey driven. I sure hope that he enjoys the activities that I've chosen for him.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I just watched a video on YouTube called "How to teach the Basics of Treibball" and it looks like loads of fun too ...it is something you can play with your dog in your own yard.....it doesn't look too difficult to teach either! A kids ball and a kids practice soccer net would work for this I think ! Kidda like playing 'doggie soccer' Hahaha!


Treibball is SO cool. We had a 1-hr session on it as part of a 4 week dog sport class. The entire premise is to tap into a dog's natural herding instincts... the balls are a substitute for sheep, the goal a sub for a pen. Basically your dog has to get the balls into the goal. We used exercise balls in class to teach our dog to push them with their noses, and directional changes.


----------

